# JW Imported Pro Press Fittings?



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

So I have seen copper pro press fittings really cheap online, they are made by JW. They are sold on supplyhouse.com. 

I was just wondering if anyone had experience with them or had any thoughts on buying these fittings.

I just bought a Ridgid RP 340 setup. I just spent over $4,000 in general stock fittings as well. (My supplier sells X-Press fittings, not the Viega ones).


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Matt, just remember how touchy the x-press fittings were at metea. No bandsaw cuts.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

From what I remember of the xpress fittings is that you could not put the fittings with a close copper piece, the jaws would hit the other fitting.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't know about those fittings... But we have to use pro press at a certain food factory... We had problems with female adapters cracking after being pressed.. You couldn't tell till after you turned on the water... Just the slightest crack , and water was spraying every where.. We tried a fee different types, and both cracked after getting pressed.. I believe they were 1" fittings.. We use a Milwaukee pro press .. After that, if we needed a female adapter , the factory allowed us to solder that one joint... They didn't want flames or gases in the plant.

Just a heads up if you get a leak on a female adapter. Never had any problems or leaks from any other fitting , unless it didn't press properly, or batteries were dying.


----------



## Bendite (Jan 5, 2016)

I use only viega for pp. my personal preference and I trust their product. As far as the fpa cracks I blame the lead free laws for plumbing. I have had to be very careful with how tight I get IP connections as the LF brass is very brittle. I've even considered going back to white t-tape rather than blue monster for this reason.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I use viega, I get around same price. I always buy packages not individuals

See if you can get a better price with your parts house


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

viega right here as well.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

.....


> *Is ProPress approved for underground use?* Yes. ProPress can be used underground, .....


Googled it and as long as the fill is done right, it will be cool.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Viega here too, ridgid propress tools.


----------

